# Hi! Sad and lonely wife here!



## Sad lonely girl (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi everyone!
I’ve been lurking for quite a while. Needless to say, I’m another sad and lonely wife in a deep depression over my marriage. I’ve been married less than 10 years and have 3 kids with my husband which makes things even harder. I joined to just talk about my problems since I really have nobody I can confide in about this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What is your situation?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

We are here for you!


----------

